# Vintage Military Services 26 Mm



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

181532785720

I was just thinking new glass, a cleanup and service and this might turn out nice. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Could do but remember it is only military style not a watch that was actually issued to any armed forces, & btw, it was made for services by Ruhla GDR & uses an unjeweled pin-pallet movement probably in the 1960`s/early 1970s.


----------

